# 2000 red and white Schwinn Paramount Anniversary Edition for sale



## Schwinn1 (May 2, 2022)

2000 red and white Schwinn Paramount Anniversary edition for sale. Outfitted with Shimano Dura Ace components, it’s a great package. A couple of components have been updated and are noted below. The bike is in great shape and ready to ride. It’s a fun bike to ride; light, responsive and ready to lay into a long ride.

Shipping cost is approximately $150, which includes a shipping box. Approximately 3000 miles ridden on this bike. Let me know if you have any additional questions.

It’s in excellent condition with Continental+ Ultra-Sport tires.


Frame: Classic Schwinn Paramount steel frame 57 CM
Drive train – All Dura Ace Derailleur, chain set, crank set, bottom bracket, etc.
Front Chain Ring 53/39
Cassette: 26-12. I have the original cassette available @ 24 on the big end.
Dura Ace components include brakes, handle bars seat post, etc.
Wheels: Mavic Maxtal 6000, Open Pro SUP. 622 x 13. Classic spoke set
Updated components include:
Shimano 105 on right shifter brake hook. Original Dura Ace unit failed. I still have the component and can provide.
Handlebar stem – New Dimension component used to match sizing to me.


----------

